# NYC for kids



## Scrumhalf (Dec 20, 2007)

I will be in NYC for 4 days at the end of the month with my wife and 2 sons (ages 9 and 4). What are the must-see items that kids would appreciate? We were planning on a trip to the Statue of Liberty and to the Museum of Natural History for sure, and perhaps a trip to the top of the Empire State building and some time in Central Park. What would be other kid-friendly activities that are unique to NYC? We have heard great things about the Bronx Zoo but we don't know if it is so much better or unique compared to other zoos to spend a day on. 

Any advice from Gotham denizens would be welcome!


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Top of the Rock is much more kid-friendly than the Empire State Building. It's bigger, the tickets are timed so the wait isn't as long, and there's a museum about the history of the Rockefeller Center complex. You also have the NBC Experience store on the ground level.

You could also show them movies about kids in New York - there was the _Home Alone_ movie that was filmed at the Plaza, and _From the Mixed-Up Files of Mrs. Basil E. Frankenweiler, _starring Lauren Bacall. This might give them a feeling of familiarity that will reduce some of the boredom of seeing "adult stuff."


----------



## Penang Lawyer (May 27, 2008)

In Central Park there is a Carousel which is great for kids & adults, from there you can walk over to the Natural History Museum. Make sure you take them to Rosevelt wing where dioramas are then to the dinosaurs. If you can go to the Bronx Zoo and plan to spend the entire day there it is great.


----------



## Imparali (Nov 10, 2008)

This may sound weird, but F.A.O Schwartz. It's on 5th Ave. near central park south. It's just a huge toy store, but kids love it there.


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

The Circle Line Cruise boatride around the city is a winner in our house. It takes a few hours, though, and may test the 4 year old!


----------



## Scrumhalf (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks for the recommendations, gentlemen!


----------



## rlp271 (Feb 12, 2009)

I have seen a lot of people go to either the Bronx Zoo or the Brooklyn Botanical Gardens. I think it all depends on your kids too. Also, where you're staying, what subway lines you're close to, or if you plan on taking the subway at all. I lived in the East Village for 4 years, while going to university, so the Botanical garden was a lot easier for me to get to.

Everyone else suggested sites, but I'm going to suggest food. I love food, and it's one of the main reasons I love to travel. I'm a major history geek, but if I go someplace, I am usually going to try to root out at least one local place where the guy doesn't speak English (well, if it's outside of an English speaking country).

Paul's on 2nd Avenue just off St. Mark's. It's not far from the Astor Place 6 train, and they have a great burger. I know there are better places, but this one is a pretty good value in NYC. It's cash only though, and if I remember, they hate cell phones. It's easy to get to if your wife wants to do some shopping in Soho.

Another downtown location is on Bayard Street in Chinatown. It's called Green Bo, and they have some of the better Shanhainese food available. Cash only of course. You can do this if you want to see (what's left) of Little Italy in Manhattan. All the places in Little Italy are pretty overpriced though, so I'd just get some gellato and walk around.

If you can find it, don't spend too much time looking if you can't, there's a little street called Mosco street right off Mott. It's south of Canal a couple blocks. This will all make more sense with a map in your hands. On Mosco, there is a tiny, nameless, kind of shabby looking literal hole in the wall. They sell dumplings 5 for a dollar, and are some of the best fried dumplings I've ever had. Put on some Sri racha and a little soy sauce, and you're set for a walking snack.

Also, with the kids, make sure you get a slice of New York style pizza. The shops are EVERYWHERE, and they're all pretty decent. Obviously, some are better than others, but go for a small place with lots of people, and you probably have a pretty good place. One place for can't miss pizza, although it is a tourist attraction of sorts, is Lombardi's on Spring street. Everyone knows it, it's a nice sit down place. Lunch time is slower than dinner, and again, it's cash only.

Those are all places you can go if you spend a day downtown in Chinatown, the Financial district, Soho, etc. It'd actually be a good thing to do when coming back from the Statue of Liberty. You can take the subway to Canal street, and walk around from there.

Also, I'll be honest, north of say 20th, and outside Koreantown (which is on 32nd), I'm probably not half as helpful as the other New Yorkers on this board.


----------



## the420skipper (Mar 14, 2009)

The 4 year old might be a bit young for it, but the Intrepid Air and Space Museum is awesome. It's a WWII aircraft carrier that has all sort of planes from different eras on the deck and in the hangar below. I think it's actually been renovated since I was there last. Pretty cool place, I always thought.


----------

